# Website ohne Domain



## redi78 (5. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Leute,

eventuell kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Wenn ich ISPConfig installiert habe und eine Website hochgeladen habe, wie kann ich diese dann ohne Domain erreichen?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (5. Nov. 2007)

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen. Ich möchte einfach die hochgeladene Site anschauen. Habe noch keine Domain.


----------



## sjau (5. Nov. 2007)

Du kannst ein Domain ja auch faken...

Gib in confixx einfach den Domain Namen an und auf deinem PC mach einen Eintrag in der Hosts Datei die dann die IP des Servers enthält und den Domain Name:

192.168.0.15 meindomain.de www.meindomain.de

Damit würde dann meindomain.de und www.meindomain.de automatisch auf den Computer mit IP 192.168.0.15 weiter geleitet werden...


----------



## redi78 (5. Nov. 2007)

kann ich dann nur vom netzwerk aus zugreifen oder auch vom inet also von einem entfernten rechner?
denn wenn ich dann eine kostenlose domain habe zb. ...de.vu kann ich leider keine ip dort eintragen sondern muss
auf eine url weiterleiten


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Du kannst Dir z.B. kostenlose subdomain bei noip oder dyndns holen.


----------



## sjau (5. Nov. 2007)

no-ip hat ein einfaches script dann zum updaten für debian


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

Hi vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Gibt es aber eine Möglichkeit, dass ich zb. so auf die Website zugreifen kann, also auch wenn ich keine Domain habe. Irgendwie halt mit der IP.

http:/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/web17 usw.


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von redi78:


> Hi vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Gibt es aber eine Möglichkeit, dass ich zb. so auf die Website zugreifen kann, also auch wenn ich keine Domain habe. Irgendwie halt mit der IP.
> 
> http:/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/web17 usw.


Nein, das geht nicht so ohne weiteres da ISPConfig name based vhosts verwendet. Die einzige Lösung die ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass Du mit apache rewrite Regeln oder mod_proxy darauf zugreifst.


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

mhh was genau muss ich dann in den apache direktiven eintragen?


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

es geht darum, dass folgende URL "jk-zayatal.de.vu" auf eine Website von mir zeigen soll. Da dies eine gratis Domain ist, kann ich leider keine IP eintragen sondern muss die definitiv auf eine URL leiten.

Was muss ich machen damit das funktioniert?


----------



## sjau (6. Nov. 2007)

no-ip.com und dyndns.org wurden schon genannt. Diese Domains kannste auf ne dynamische routen und mit deren ip-update-clients kannste das immer aktuell halten. Du könntest also deine .de.vu Domain auf eine no-ip.com oder dyndns.org Subdomain zeigen lassen...


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

hallo, super das war.

nur funktionierts noch nicht.

http://www.jk-zayatal.no-ip.org gibt eine Fehlermeldung aus (Server nicht gefunden)

und

http://jk-zayatal.no-ip.org gibt die index Seite (hier entsteht....von web1). das müsste aber web20_jkz sein.


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

mhh...komisch.. kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## sjau (6. Nov. 2007)

du musste in web20 schon jk-zayatal.no-ip.org als Domain verwenden


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

hab ich ja.


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

mhh muss ich sonst noch wo was eintragen?


----------



## redi78 (6. Nov. 2007)

also nachdem ich den kunden gelöscht und neu angelegt habe....liefs...

danke leute


----------



## meon (5. März 2010)

Hast du jetzt bei nic.de.vu deine öffentliche IP eingetragen (die nur 24h gültig ist) oder einen DynDNS-Service dazwischen geschalten?


----------

